# Grooming



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Quick question - I had Sasha groomed, knowing that she had some major knots. She will let me brush but only certain areas. Long story - short, she is extremely short clipped and her ears stand up now. Has anyone else had this happen? I will try to get a picture but they almost look like a Pappilon (sp). So funny. Linda


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Did they clip her ear hairs short?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I had that happen with Jillee and it took a long time to grow out. She has not been back to the groomers since. She is all grown out now....but she has some matts. Hubby does a good job at getting them out. I would show a pic but I have to have it shrinked down to size.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes they did cut her ear hairs short. I think it must tickle so she tries to hold her ears away. Poor baby I think she was traumatized. She is acting more like herself today. Linda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Did her ears stand up when she was a baby puppy as well? too funny. I wouldn't think they would unless they had a high ear set to begin with.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think we need to see pictures to REALLY understand what you mean!


----------

